
Connection Is Secure with DuckDuckGo Smarter Encryption - conductor
https://spreadprivacy.com/duckduckgo-smarter-encryption/
======
dddddaviddddd
It's like server-side HTTPS Everywhere: [https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere)

DDG repo: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-
encryption](https://github.com/duckduckgo/smarter-encryption)

